# Current Cattle Invertory



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is the year to date cattle inventory comparisons and some all-time facts....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_inventory_down_2/


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Good news for calf producers indeed. Small sample size 75% heifers 3of4 not what I strive for but it will even out as more are born. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.
Also, the link you have in the sticky at the top of this section talks about much of the same.
To me, a small producer, getting every dollar I can is important. (Not that is is not important for the big guys)

The difference between the highs and lows last year for the type calves I sold was $240 per head. I carried some over once the price began to decline due to the drought. Being small allows people like me to do that.
It is going to take a while for the national herd to rebuild. I was reading online where some pastures were dead. The cattle had been sold and the owners were going with corn rather than trying to reestablish pastures.
Some traditional cattle areas may be out of cattle production for a long time.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Our son works for Cargil and had to go to Plainville, TX to close the plant because the drought has taken its toll. 2000 workers took early retirement or jobs elsewhere. Cargil looks after its people. They hope to reopen the plant ... but we need rain. It will take 2-3 years to get the numbers back up ... that is after the drought is history. So far no improvement in sight.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> Our son works for Cargil and had to go to Plainville, TX to close the plant because the drought has taken its toll. 2000 workers took early retirement or jobs elsewhere. Cargil looks after its people. They hope to reopen the plant ... but we need rain. It will take 2-3 years to get the numbers back up ... that is after the drought is history. So far no improvement in sight.


I have been following the plant closing. Times are tough enough with out 2000 more people looking for jobs.
It is suspected that the feedlots in that area may also close. Hard to fathom an area always know for it's cattle production is taking such a hit because of the drought.
I hope the people can find jobs and the cattle industry rebounds in that area. So many people and also side industries depend on the cattle production.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Excerpts of USDA quarterly cattle report http://usda01.library.cornell.edu/usda/current/Catt/Catt-02-01-2013...

Some numbers are down to levels not seen in 60-70 years...

January 1 Cattle Inventory Down 2 Percent
All cattle and calves in the United States as of January 1, 2013 totaled 89.3 million head, 2 percent below the 90.8 million on January 1, 2012. *This is the lowest January 1 inventory of all cattle and calves since the 88.1 million on hand in *
*1952.*

A*ll cows and heifers that have calved, at 38.5 million, were down 2 percent from the 39.4 million on January 1, 2012. *
*This is the lowest January 1 inventory of all cows and heifers that have calved since the 36.8 million head in 1941.*

• Beef cows, at 29.3 million, were down 3 percent from January 1, 2012.
• Milk cows, at 9.2 million, unchanged from January 1, 2012.
Other class estimates on January 1, 2013 and the change from January 1, 2012, are as follows:
• All heifers 500 pounds and over, 19.1 million, down 1 percent.
• Beef replacement heifers, 5.4 million, up 2 percent.
• Milk replacement heifers, 4.6 million, down 2 percent.
• Steers weighing 500 pounds and over, 15.8 million, unchanged.
• Bulls weighing 500 pounds and over, 2.1 million, down 2 percent.
• Calves under 500 pounds, 13.8 million, down 2 percent.
• Cattle and calves on feed for slaughter in all feedlots, 13.4 million, down 5 percent.

Calf Crop Down 3 Percent
*The 2012 calf crop was estimated at 34.3 million head, down 3 percent from 2011. This is the smallest calf crop since the *
*33.7 million born during 1949.*

Calves born during the first half of 2012 are estimated at 25.0 million, down 3 percent
from 2011.


----------

